# About Grid Dancer



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey!

Ive searched but nothing answers my questions about the Grid Dancer.

Is it safe to use it on R34s and R33s with 600hp+?

Does it make my R33/R34 fully RWD, if not is there something that makes my car RWD and does not damage the transfer box?

What do you guys use, can you get RWD?

Thanks


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Take the front prop out if you want it fully rear wheel drive. Iv been told the grid dancer can make it rwd though.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

SklyaFett said:


> Take the front prop out if you want it fully rear wheel drive. Iv been told the grid dancer can make it rwd though.


I know that but thats only if you want to drift I drive my car on track but It`d be awsome if I could switch electronicly to RWD.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I think the grid dancer will be able to do this, or the sky labs. Hopefully someone who has one will see this soon though mate


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TopSky, you replied to my post about this 1 month ago ! = http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151072-grid-dancer-100-rwd-proof.html

I have a video that you watched showing on my R34 it was 100% rear wheel drive. 


O and yes i have over 600bhp also.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> TopSky, you replied to my post about this 1 month ago ! = http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151072-grid-dancer-100-rwd-proof.html
> 
> I have a video that you watched showing on my R34 it was 100% rear wheel drive.
> 
> ...


I know mate but still couldnt belive it, beacuse so many people say its fake 

Does it hurt your transmission/transfer box? Have you done a burnout?


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

From what I read, the Grid Dancer should indeed do the trick and make the car fully RWD. I would also consider the HKS ETC/EDA which was proven on countless GT-R's in excess of 1000hp so it should work no probs on yours... :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> I know mate but still couldnt belive it, beacuse so many people say its fake
> 
> Does it hurt your transmission/transfer box? Have you done a burnout?


No i have not done a Burnout mate. 

I have however run the car on a 4WD dyno and the Dyno also said the car was 100% rear wheel drive. 

I do however drive my car around in RWD most the time and i have no issues. i cant say for sure if the transmission will be damaged or not but i cant see how it can be damaged when there is 0 drive to front wheels. 

I have however seen with my own eyes lots of cars with transfer damage but they dont use a Grid Dancer. i think if your transfer box is going to go it will go. Nothing to do with the grid dancer.

Possible the reason behind this is over heating, maybe this is why the U.K spec 34's and the Nismo 34's was fitted with coolers on the transfer box. They must of fitted the coolers for some reason??? And im going to guess it is to stop the transfer box failers the older cars have had?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

crazydave3000 said:


> From what I read, the Grid Dancer should indeed do the trick and make the car fully RWD. I would also consider the HKS ETC/EDA which was proven on countless GT-R's in excess of 1000hp so it should work no probs on yours... :thumbsup:


Thanks for the reply mate, never heard of EDA any links/pics?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> No i have not done a Burnout mate.
> 
> I have however run the car on a 4WD dyno and the Dyno also said the car was 100% rear wheel drive.
> 
> ...


Nice made me calmer maybe just overheating.

When driving in RWD mode does it feel like RWD or do you still feel that the car is AWD, if you know what I mean?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Nice made me calmer maybe just overheating.
> 
> When driving in RWD mode does it feel like RWD or do you still feel that the car is AWD, if you know what I mean?


The car wants to kill you RWD. 

No matter what gear you are in it will leave 2 black lines. Well mine does but i do have a fair few BHP packing in there. 

My R34 GTR drives the same as my Supra in RWD.

Basically the car is 'Nasty' and you will shit yourself. You tend to coast around bends knowing that if you give it more than 5% throtlle the car will turn into a Tree hugger.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> The car wants to kill you RWD.
> 
> No matter what gear you are in it will leave 2 black lines. Well mine does but i do have a fair few BHP packing in there.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I wanted to hear mate! Amazing was actually comparing a Supra and a Skyline GTR, wich is more fun? a 700hp R34 GTR in RWD mode or a 700hp Supra? My Supra is BPU so I cant compare it to my Skyline that is much more powerfull


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i must say tho, there is something about the skyline in RWD that is different to the Supra. The Supra tends to speak to you and say "dont you dare try and drive me fast as i will kill you" where as the skyline seems to say " floor me, floor me, it will be o.k" and then it bits you. Does that make sence? any supra owner must understand what im saying LOL

All im saying is don't trust the skyline around bends in RWD. Treat it the same as a SUPRA but with even more caution. You get a false image of how quick a skyline will go around bends due to what it has done before, stick it in RWD and its dangerous.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I know what you mean mate, I know its of topic but its nice to have someone that owns the same cars as me.

Im going to sell my R33 GTR and get a R34 GTR (and tune it to some nice numbers) BUT if I do so I have to sell my Supra too and replace it with something cheaper like Silvia/200sx.

Some of my friends say keep the Supra, sell the R33, tune the Supra to the same power as the Skyline were (so the Supra replaces my R33) and get a 200sx to replace the Supra.

So basicly I have to choose between R34 GTR and Supra, Im thinking **** the friend I love GTR<3 but what do you think? If you had to sell one of your cars wich would it be?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

By the way why my friends say keep the Supra is beacuse they say RWD is more fun, wich I agree with...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R34 GTR all day long mate. 

It ca do what teh supra can do and if you want to go quick then flick the switch back to GTR mode and nothing can touch you. 

Trust me mate, 650bhp + in a R34 that you can switch to rwd if you want is pure nasty mate. 

Its like shaggy the devils daughter mate, you know your in big trouble if you get caught, however you can flick a switch and you get mommy cuddled!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> R34 GTR all day long mate.
> 
> It ca do what teh supra can do and if you want to go quick then flick the switch back to GTR mode and nothing can touch you.
> 
> ...


Hahaha love how you describe things LOL!

Do you have any videos of the car in RWD mode and in action?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I've had four supras in my five years driving and they are fun but there's nothing better than how a gtr goes around corners on country roads, nothing would keep into it going round corners, i've had an evo VI, a celica Gt4, a 33Gtr and a 34 Gtr and i hate to say it but i think i like driving the 33 better than the 34 it sticks through corners better than any of them, the 34 is still my baby but i don't think i'd ever sell the 33 for that reason. 

P.S. My 33 is a v-spec, do you reckon if i put v-spec suspension on my 34 it'd behave any better???????


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

stephenwap said:


> I've had four supras in my five years driving and they are fun but there's nothing better than how a gtr goes around corners on country roads, nothing would keep into it going round corners, i've had an evo VI, a celica Gt4, a 33Gtr and a 34 Gtr and i hate to say it but i think i like driving the 33 better than the 34 it sticks through corners better than any of them, the 34 is still my baby but i don't think i'd ever sell the 33 for that reason.
> 
> P.S. My 33 is a v-spec, do you reckon if i put v-spec suspension on my 34 it'd behave any better???????


It should go better, thats the point 

I bought the Supra from my dad and there is a small story behind it, making a long story short my dad was a Toyota lover and a big anti-Subaru so I challenged him and said that if I lose he can demolish my car but if I win he has to sell his Supra to me for 100 pounds, He agreed (I knew the Supra was faster but I also knew that my dad didnt dare to push it) so I won and I bought a fully stock UK-Spec Supra for 100 pounds.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I meant would it behave any better than the 33 , I wish my supra's were only standing me 100 pounds, i always loved them and used to hate skylines till i drove one of my mates 33 gtr and fell in love with the power and handling, i also think the wider arches make them look 1,000,000 times better than the gtst's.
Any pics of your supe? mine looked pretty much the same as jamieP's from the mkiv forum only i had a trd spoiler instead of his abflug and i think my arches were slightly wider


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

stephenwap said:


> I meant would it behave any better than the 33 , I wish my supra's were only standing me 100 pounds, i always loved them and used to hate skylines till i drove one of my mates 33 gtr and fell in love with the power and handling, i also think the wider arches make them look 1,000,000 times better than the gtst's.
> Any pics of your supe? mine looked pretty much the same as jamieP's from the mkiv forum only i had a trd spoiler instead of his abflug and i think my arches were slightly wider


Thats what I meant also, it should go better than the R33 

My Supra is pretty stock only BPU, the exterior is fully stock (excepts rims) looks verry nice just like every UK-Spec but if you want I can send you some pics.

Just so you know its nothing special


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

The Garage Bomber GTR33 Runs HKS ETC (Electronic Torque Control) and EDA (Electronic Drag Adapter). It has around 1000ATW and does burn outs no problem.

The Bluestreak GTR34 has a Grid Dancer. It runs around 1000ATW and does burn outs no problem.

You can get problems with the 4WD if the wheel speed sensors are going intermittent or fail completely, either at the unit or wiring.

If you run RWD only, high power, risk is you break the rear diff pinion, or snap a rear axle. I've managed to do both on the strip! But not at the same time......

With increased power, LSD upgrades are a good idea, both front and rear.

DaveG


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

ATCO said:


> The Garage Bomber GTR33 Runs HKS ETC (Electronic Torque Control) and EDA (Electronic Drag Adapter). It has around 1000ATW and does burn outs no problem.
> 
> The Bluestreak GTR34 has a Grid Dancer. It runs around 1000ATW and does burn outs no problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you verry much mate, verry helpful!

Thinking of upgrading front/rear diffs what diff do you suggest?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

here is a pic you may like. 

this is a picture i took about 15 minutes ago for you of whats parked in my garage. 

The supra is about to get fully stripped and turned into a track car. im actually really considering trying to fit GTR running gear. I think the supra 4wd would be the ultimate car.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I really like the Supra and dont want to sell it so I`ll maybe sell it to my older brother "keeping it in the family".

But nothing beats the Skyline R34 GTR, simply astonishing car!


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not sure but i think toyota may have originally designed the supra to be 4wd and made a couple of prototypes but ended up binning it for rwd version. I read it somewhere but it could be an urban legend


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

by the way, the gtr should be on the top in the pic, where it'll always be :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

stephenwap said:


> I'm not sure but i think toyota may have originally designed the supra to be 4wd and made a couple of prototypes but ended up binning it for rwd version. I read it somewhere but it could be an urban legend


I think thats completley wrong the whole concept was a Supercar and at that time Supercars where commonly RWD.

By the way matty, thank you for the picture and I have to say I love wingless Supras!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> I think thats completley wrong the whole concept was a Supercar and at that time Supercars where commonly RWD.
> 
> By the way matty, thank you for the picture and I have to say I love wingless Supras!


Sorry mate , the wing is going back on! Its just to unstable at high speed. Its also amazing how much traction it has lost when you put your foot down after maybe 100kmh.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

stephenwap said:


> by the way, the gtr should be on the top in the pic, where it'll always be :thumbsup:


Well, the supra is about to under go surgery. Talking about 4wd, imagine how much of a ultimate car the supra would be with GTR running gear........... ummmmmmm........... there is a reason why the supra is up in the air mate :thumbsup:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah if it's anything like mine it probably needs new wishbone bushings:thumbsup:, cost me 700 for the lower drivers side one to get it to pass the nct. For some reason toyota have made it so that you've to change the complete unit instead of just the rubber bushing. The worst thing about toyota is the price of their replacement parts


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

stephenwap said:


> Yeah if it's anything like mine it probably needs new wishbone bushings:thumbsup:, cost me 700 for the lower drivers side one to get it to pass the nct. For some reason toyota have made it so that you've to change the complete unit instead of just the rubber bushing. The worst thing about toyota is the price of their replacement parts




Bushes etc are mint mate. I have had this car since 1998 ! its only done 30000 miles in that time! 

Anyway, if i go down the route of 4WD it will be using GTR bottom arms, suspension, sub-frames etc :nervous:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I was only kidding about the bushes needing done man, the car looks well mint. If you but in the running gear will you be buying another grid dancer to put it back to rwd lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

stephenwap said:


> If you but in the running gear will you be buying another grid dancer to put it back to rwd lol


Yep, we all need a 'shit-myself' button.


----------

